# Key cutter



## Titza

Hi ! 
The reply of a girl being asked who's the father of her unborn child is "It's not Leggo's, it's not Daniel's, it's not Dave's, and it's not the bloke from the key cutters".
Can anyone help me with the meaning of "the bloke from the key cutters" ? Thank you !


----------



## farscape

the bloke from the key cutters...

_bloke _synonim cu _guy _mai ales în engleza australiană

După mine la fel de bine ar fi putut să spună "the guy form the cleaners" adică băiatu'/omu de la curăţătoria chimică (din colţ), băiatu' de la pravălia din colţ care face chei (key cutters).

Am subliniat _cleaners_ şi (key) _cutters _pentru că este pluralul cu literă mică care indică că e vorba de o referinţă generală.

Later,
.


----------



## Titza

farscape said:


> the bloke from the key cutters...
> 
> _bloke _synonim cu _guy _mai ales în engleza australiană
> 
> După mine la fel de bine ar fi putut să spună "the guy form the cleaners" adică băiatu'/omu de la curăţătoria chimică (din colţ), băiatu' de la pravălia din colţ care face chei (key cutters).
> 
> Am subliniat _cleaners_ şi (key) _cutters _pentru că este pluralul cu literă mică care indică că e vorba de o referinţă generală.
> 
> Later,
> .



Mulțumesc !


----------



## irinet

Eu așteptam un răspuns pentru că varianta mea era 'tipul de la săpăturile miniere'. Dar dacă varianta de mai sus e corectă, e bine să mai aflăm noutăți. Eu aș fi fost totuși curioasă ce carte citești?
see you,


----------



## Titza

irinet said:


> Eu așteptam un răspuns pentru că varianta mea era 'tipul de la săpăturile miniere'. Dar dacă varianta de mai sus e corectă, e bine să mai aflăm noutăți. Eu aș fi fost totuși curioasă ce carte citești?
> see you,


Prima variantă s-a potrivit foarte bine. Nu e carte, e un film britanic, gen comedy. Mersi !


----------

